# Meet Roxy the Jug



## gem1396 (Feb 23, 2012)

I was looking through my old pictures of Roxy when she was just a puppy, she was so cute! Also, check out this video of her playing, adorable!





Here's a link to the original video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIam8nCyRZg&list=PL65DB4DBFFB17FBC1

Roxy is a Jug (Jack Russell, Pug mix). She's a great dog with an awesome personality.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 14, 2012)

I have never seen a JUG before. She is so cute. Love the video.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

What a cute face!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

She is such a cutie!.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... she is a cute little thing!


----------



## gem1396 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks! She's cute and very sweet. I thought the Jack Russell in her would make her more of a handful, but I guess the Pug makes a nice balance.


----------

